# how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time?



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

1,2,3... post!
let's see if i can find people i don't know!


_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 12:06 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

I did a ton of stuff over the last couple days. ill post up progress pics asap....theres no front end as of now...at all but the interior is good...and the new top is good


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

jon, i cleaned my top so hard! i used the magic clean things. works sooooooooo good. i might not even need to replace it now. but four of those little scrubbies only cleaned maybe 1/5 of my top. so its like half grey and half white.
i meant to come by yesterday but i got busy, i'll get my sticker soon.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

i'll start if no one has anything.
my cabby and my friend justin's mk3 vr6 jetta.
























































that's all i got.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

^^^^ I agree... PURDYY!!!!... sorry from cali... just had to... LOL


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

yeah considering i paid 200 dollars for my cabby... 
and the wheels after shipping from the united kingdom (which i wasnt smart enough to check before i bought) cost me 4 times the amount.


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

mine is in pieces in my garage.


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

My cabby looks just like that however I have a multi colored front end right now. Looks good though


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

so... where is the rest of the m*******s?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

oh that's cute, i didn;t know this thing censors its self.
for those who can't tell that says mass holes.


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

Heyy just signed up to vortex 5 mins ago! i got a 1990 cabriolet yellow with a white top & i got black flower stickers along the bottoms of my doors! ive had it about a year now. born & raised in southern MA. i actually have a high speee dubbin sweatshirt on right now my friend got it for me for my bday hes got the yellow SVT Cobra mustang! i have a pic of the Cabby on myspace http://www.myspace.com/leslie_wade
<3Britt


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I know your car 3Britt, is it usually parked off of 138 near the RR tracks? I live just down the street aways.
I gotta get off my butt and take some pics of my cabbies for this thread.


----------



## h1pst3r (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (sacmame)*

I've posted these pics before...but not here








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3121294
She's in the garage as a result of the snow we just got...but I am desperate to get back on the road.
Hey Ashley, wanna sell the teardrops?
-h1pst3r


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (sacmame)*

Yep thats my car & my apartment lol! my car is known thats for sure!!


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Britts90Cabby)*

lol, the flowers are a dead giveaway. I've collected a garage full of parts over past few years if you need anything. I've got a gunmetal grey cabby with a 16v if you see me driving around.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (Britts90Cabby)*

I SAW YOU ABOUT THREE WEEKS AGO YELLOW CABBY!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (h1pst3r)*

how much would you give me for the teardrops?


----------



## MKIII_VR (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Reading/Westford area... Just picked it up and trying to get it running...


----------



## h1pst3r (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Ashley,
Mail me at h1pst3r AT gmail DOT COM. 
I'm in Jamaica Plain -- can you send me some pics so I can see condition. I saw your price on highspeeddubbin -- I can do that...cool? You have all the center caps right?
Shoot me those pics, I assume it;s a bit of a redo project?
-Chris


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (h1pst3r)*

ashley is gonna have the sickest cabby around, i love those snowflakes!!!


----------



## h1pst3r (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

Yup...if I could find those NEW color-coded snowflakes I would (oh, and the large to afford them)!!
As it is, I'm happy with his hand-me-downs. The previous owner of my car swapped the original flakes to his Golf Sport, so I have the steelies from that on my cabby. The rubber is nice, but the rims are a little dogged.
C'mon Ashley, hook me up...
-Chris


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (h1pst3r)*

yeah the black flowers give it away!! i cant find those exact decals anywhere ive been looking because i want to repaint the cabby. whoever had it before me painted over the original color (white) with a crappy single stage yellow it looks ok from far but its chipping ALL over the place! i was in Auto Body in high school and i refuse to let anyone repaint my car i want to do it myself haha. probably next year & i want to put a black top on it. & im gunna make the teardrops match the car color like its suppose too!!
Ashley.. whered u see me??


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Britts90Cabby)*

i saw you at the light where the on and off ramps are next to the galleria mall. i was headed towards the mall and you were headed towards target and starbucks.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

thanks gus! wait till she is lowered!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (h1pst3r)*

dude those snowflakes were shipped from the united kingdom and let me tell you the shipping cost SUCKED.


----------



## Fluxwagen (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

MA representing:


----------



## h1pst3r (Mar 6, 2007)

Ashley,
Teardrops...we on?
-Chris


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (h1pst3r)*

i'm gonna send you some pictures.
there were those other two kids who wanted them. (thinking about best offer)
the thing is if i get rid of them i have no rims or tires for the winter


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (Fluxwagen)*

hey fluxwagen were you still thinking about driving to waterfest together?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

i got to put the top down for the first time last wednesday










_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 12:34 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## h1pst3r (Mar 6, 2007)

Ash, 
Fortunately Winter's over... ; )
Are you going to put new rubber on the new flakes? What rubber is on the teardrops now? Shoot me those pics and we'll figure something out...otherwise there's a guy I can get 4 silver flakes from for $100. I may go that way...just let me know...
-Chris


----------



## blackman'sVW (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (h1pst3r)*

i have a Green E.A. in my yard. I want to bring it out to Vegas with me soon. i'll try to find a pic


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (h1pst3r)*

i would say youre better off going with the flakes that dude is offering just cause ben and adam on HSD were asking for them first.


----------



## h1pst3r (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Cool, thanks for letting me know. No problem.
-Chris


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

i put my top down last monday lol i loved it and now its freakin snowing out haha gotta love new england


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (Britts90Cabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Britts90Cabby* »_i put my top down last monday lol i loved it and now its freakin snowing out haha gotta love new england


dont feel bad...joisey is the same right now


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

yup snowin in somerset too...WTF?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

hey it's gonna be like 65 on thursday!!!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

yeah i saw that
too bad the bunny's nnot registerred for the year yet


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

the roads are as white as the yards (& my Cabby) over here this is nuts 2morrow is the 1st day of spring and we cant put the tops down til thursday.. lets just hope this is it and itll stay about 45 til next winter haha enjoy the snow!!
xox Britt


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

before:








after:








still got a lot to do but im almost there for this summer


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

psh i liked her better before!


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah you switched to squares. Getting it ready for paint?
GTI02, did you happen to own a blue 88 wolfs last year? I picked up one in RI a month ago to use for parts that came from someone in N.Dartmouth back in the summer.


_Modified by sacmame at 6:46 AM 3-20-2007_


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

nope this is the first one ive had...
the only reason that before pic looked alrite was because it was wet. all the paint was horrible, and a NA gti front end swap was just fun so it needed to be done


----------



## Fluxwagen (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_hey fluxwagen were you still thinking about driving to waterfest together?

yeah lets do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (Fluxwagen)*

great!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

when you guys goin down?
a few of us are leaving friday mid morning


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

i have no idea at all.
i've never been so it's all new to me. i dont even know where i'm gonna stay. i know everyone pretty much made hotel arrangements anyway.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

i gotta get me a hotel as well, and i gotta get another cabby


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

yea me and troy are workin out hotel crap today as well


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

where are you staying?


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

mariot


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (___GTI02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *___GTI02* »_mariot

yeaaaaaaaaaaaah
that hotel is gonna be crazy this year


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (urogolf)*

TGI Fridays and marriot are the same owners and my cousin works at TGIF so she can get sweet deals, i'm gonan ask her to hook me up


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

gus i played rayman today with the bunnies that you have on your highspeed thing. let me tell you that game is crazyy. mad fun.


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

i want that damn rabbit game for my wii


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (___GTI02)*









this one jon and ashley? lol
raving rabbits or something like that
anyways, jon do you want the RAT emblem? i took it off my car and i dont need it so when i go to dartmouth i can drop it off at the shop


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

yeah that game is ill!
i just get sad for the rabbits sometimes cause all you do the whole game is hurt 'em.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (Britts90Cabby)*

hey britt... i don't know if this is what you were looking for:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Ugh! got rearended this past week while minding my own business, waiting to pull out onto a busy street. A Toyota suv hit me at about 30mph. Amazingly enough, my rear bumper managed to take most of the hit, but then he went up over it and smashed in the lower rear panel and passenger side taillight area. Car is still drivable, so I took it to his insurance company's drive thru appraisal place. Waiting to hear back on how much they are gonna give me to fix it.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (sacmame)*

i'm glad to hear there wasn't too much damage and you're ok, it would have been a shame if you got rearended hard enough that you got pushed into the street and like sideswiped or something.
i hate hearing about smashed up cabbies http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I was lucky in that respect. It's the second time i've been hit this year, first time was with my truck. When I called the insurance company they started giving my attitude "your car is an 82?!?" lol


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

Hey Ash... ive been looking around but thats not quite it. i might have a friends friend talk to someone he knows about trying to replicate the flowers on my car now. i really like them! thanks for looking out for me tho







) much appriciated!!
xoxo Britt


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

yay i finally found many people from the same area as me!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

get some pictures up!


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

alright heres mine


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

do you go to any of the gtg's?


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Finally got a few pics taken today. 
















Last Weeks Accident Damage :


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (sacmame)*

that damage isn;'t too bad bad.
i bought my car with a dent in the same spot actually.
its not really noticeable.
awesome cabby though.


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah it's not real bad, just pisses me off. I replaced the taillight and sprayed some paint on the bare metal to protect it for now. It's in a bad place to bang out from behind, I'll have to try to get a port-a-power in there to push it out some. The blue car in the garage is gonna be replacing it this summer anyway, getting the body all nice and straight before painting it. Then the 16v will be going into that one, and this one will just be a winter beater.


_Modified by sacmame at 5:53 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (sacmame)*

I SAW U THIS MORNING GUNMETAL CABBY!!! i waved at u and everything lol i wa pulling outta my driveway!! what a coincidence huh?? the dent isnt to bad.. just in a bad spot.. hope u get someone who knows what theyre doing to fix it!! i went to a tech high school and was in auto body & that looks like a tricky fix!! 
xox Britt


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep I saw you, I waved as I passed you, didn't think you noticed me. There was some idiot doing something stupid in front of me, got alittle distracted swearing at them. lol
I'm not going crazy fixing it since i'm replacing it with other cabby i'm building anyway. I'll just pull it out best I can and fill it. I put the car together last year and gave it a quick driveway spraying. I still have the leftover paint, so it should look ok.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

Where's all the RI'er?
Heres mine


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm allways seeing alot of cabbys when i'm in RI. Seems like everytime lately I buy one it's been in RI. Picked up two from there this past year.


----------



## ONELOMNE (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (sacmame)*

I see your car (sacmame) all the time I go over my girl's dad's house up the street from you. Always see the cabby in the driveway wondering if it's ever going for sale. I have the slightly lowered Green Jetta with a few tricks up it's sleeve. I also see the yellow cabby as well







. Kinda always hoped that the owners were VW fanatics.


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh yeah I've seen you drive by. Nah I never sell em, just buy them.. lol I think this one will become my winter beater after I finish the 88' that's in the garage.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (sacmame)*

Yeah, if you have another cabby, use the ins $$ to get it ready for the 16V! Just be prepared to have to buy it back! That's an expensive panel to replace, especially for an '82 cabby! Good luck with the ins co, more than anything!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabby4life226* »_alright heres mine




saw it in the driveway today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw i live like 3 minutes from there off chace st


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually the insurace company treated me great, the accident was last wed afternoon, and I had the check this wed. not bad, they gave me 1300.00$ to repair it... thats fine with me. 
Yeah the 16v is going into the other cabby i'm building. I'm just gonna drop an 8v into this one and use it as a winter driver. Of course I do have another 16v sitting in my garage that might make it's way into it too... lol


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

you live off chace? i live on lafayette!!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

who did i see in the red cabby today? anyone?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

yeah go down chace to regan and then I am on Rhode Island Ave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

i'm surprised i don't see you all the time.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

still waiting for anyone to claim up for the red cabby i saw on reed yesterday! you waved at me but i didnt see you waving till the last minute.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

bump


----------



## raciefemme (Mar 29, 2007)

Can Connecticut join in the mix ... we're practically neighbors ...lol


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (raciefemme)*

sure why not! i'm gonna try to see if i get this thread to be one of those 47 pagers, you know?


----------



## frrtbkr (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

I'm almost ready... having some trouble getting the 16v to run right. Hope to get it squared up on the long weekend.


----------



## raciefemme (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (frrtbkr)*

i JUST NEED SOME GREEN RIMS AND IM ROAD READY!!!! ..LOL 

YOU DUBBERS







WITH YOUR ANTICS SEEM TO THINK THIS IS A DIY PAINTJOB - WE'LL SEE







... 
PICS SOON TO COME


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (frrtbkr)*

our cabbys are the only two mk1s on hsd.
bump bump.
by the way i saw the red cabby again.
bark st.
your cabby leaks, i know cause you had a plastic sheet over the top today!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_.
by the way i saw the red cabby again.
bark st.
your cabby leaks, i know cause you had a plastic sheet over the top today!

just saw that a lil while ago too


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

That would imply that somewhere there is one that dosn't leak.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sacmame)*

my cabby leaked








but i still loved her


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

sorry i havent ibeen on in a while thats my red cabby i think i saw you on the road in somerset last week i beeped and waved and everything lol. but yes that red cabby you saw on bark street or in front of the venus is mine.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

pic quality not so great you can thank sidekicks for that, put the top down the other day.....couldnt get it back up, but after a welding job im back in business. I know my top leaks its my behind that gets wet lol. I priced out a black top at $500 but i need to wait till summer to actually buy it. White is too girly for me =P


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*









ive really been digging the simplicity of this car lately.
its just plain awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

spotted ms ashley on county st about 1/2 an hour ago


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

well red cabby fun story for you!
my mom knows your grandmother?
chris?
she use to work with her at the hospital.
i'm guessing you're her grandson since you're a little bit younger than me. 
but small world! we should hang out and cruise, it would be ill


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

luis you saw me!?
was i still in my dunkin' gear? haha i had either just got out of work or i was headed to the post office.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

yeah you were goin towards the post office
i was actually in d&d this mornin but you were busy so i didnt bug you


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

We should do a little local area cabby roleout this summer.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

yeah today was a bad morning. i didn't even notice you. i was too busy trying to fix the other two idiots mistakes this morning.
but as for the comment below luis...
hell yeah i want to do cabby gtg's.
even if it's an mk1 gtg that would be great.
there's plently of us.
anyone else in for one soon? i would love to get something like that together in the next few weeks.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

hey i could go for a cruise, yeah my gma works at the hospital. BY the way you can call me Tim lol not red caby. but either works.


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Ash u work at Dunkin 2?!?! haha mee 2 must be a cabby owner thing lol!! my cabby leaks like a bitch it horribel but i STILLL love her!! hehe


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Britts90Cabby)*

you know what i've noticed about v dub people.
all the dude's girlfriends are hair dressers.
i swear to god.
and you know what's funny, 
i'm going to school to be a hairdresser. ha.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

page 4!!!


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

lol, mine is a nurse, so I guess that kills that. I'd be up for a GTG, count me in.


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Ash ur crazy im going to hairdressing school too!!! haha both drive mk1 cabby, work at dunkin AND go to hairdressing school hahah love it!!
ohh i saw u today too!! twice on route 6!! the 2nd time i was at the same light as u at fantasy land i was in my mans car tho not mine so i didnt wave.. haha but i DID see u!! ttyl


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Britts90Cabby)*

that's awesome! i was hanging out with my friend ryan, he just got a 91 jetta 16v and hes trying to get it running. 
we were at panera and was saw a red mk1 cabby so we chased it and talked to the dude and i guess it was for his daughter but she didnt want to learn stick so he was fixing it up.

SO GTG'S... i'm thinking not this tuesday (cause its gonna rain) but the tuesday after weather permitting? any ideas of locations?


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (Britts90Cabby)*

I know far to many girls that go to hairdressing school and drive Vdubs. Not many that drive cabbys though...


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_








ive really been digging the simplicity of this car lately.
its just plain awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm just getting started with her, but I'm definitely trying to go the Nilla Wafer route.










_Modified by VR-Slow at 5:35 PM 4-7-2007_


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

thought you guys might wanna see my dads "cabriolet"'
except its not really a cabby just what there was before they existed lol 
http://i63.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
http://i63.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg
http://i63.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
in that last one im int he backround im short








heres my dads current project, hes a hardcore vdubber but he only works with air cooled engines. http://i63.photobucket.com/alb...s.jpg


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

my girlfriend is not a hair dresser and she hates my car......so what does that make me?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

hate your car?








that means you should get a new gf.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

haha i cant blame her, all the times it broke down she was in it. She got upset, I didn't cuz i knew the whole time........its a VW...lol did anyone check out my dads car i posted earlier?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

yeah that thing is ill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

i was wondering if anybody had the same problem as me, my thermostat light constantly blinks. The car isn't running hot and it has anti freeze. Just wondering its kinda annoying after a while i might have a seizure lol


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

low coolant level
add some


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

bump!
again, gtg locations, dates?


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabby4life226* »_i was wondering if anybody had the same problem as me, my thermostat light constantly blinks. The car isn't running hot and it has anti freeze. Just wondering its kinda annoying after a while i might have a seizure lol

The coolant level sensor could be fouled out. Radiator stop leak can cause that to happen


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

Well, since it was half way nice out today, I decided to start fixing that rear-end damage:

Before:








After today:
























As you can see on this last one, I still have alittle more to close up the body seam. Then I just need to weld up the holes, grind down everything and smooth it out. I'm pretty happy since it was only a few hours work and I've pretty much gotten the body lines back into correct places http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by sacmame at 4:37 PM 4-9-2007_


_Modified by sacmame at 4:50 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (sacmame)*

good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i could pull out my dent in that spot.


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Ash.
It wasn't too bad, just used a eyebolt, a few big washers, a come-along, and my F250 as an anchor. I drilled a few holes, put the eyebolt thru and used a big washer and nut inside the trunk. Hooked up the come-along to the eyebolt and the f250 and cranked the hell out of it. Then I just spend awhile with different shaped bars and hammers getting the rest pretty close. So far it's turned out better than I thought it would. All four of the taillight mounting bolts actually line up now!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah so the 30-40 degree weather sucks.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

doesnt bother me much since my top is broken, i could use extra time so i can fix it..........o yeh my e break broke today







its a new thing every other day. Its getting depressing now, but still....its a VW.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

tim! if you ever need help i'll come by, i mean i'm right up the street.


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah... It's just too damn cold outside to do any kinda body filler work, so I guess that's on hold. It was warmer in January


----------



## PlatDub (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (sacmame)*

For all of you Maine Haters....
Just a few pics from last years tear down and upgrade.
















during the tear down








took parts from this lump








to make this sleeper
















In progress right now is shaved bumpers, and some 16x7 ssr comps and a new top.
Here is a link to the rest of our cars because this one is hers.
http://geoffreyobrien.com/gallery/Cars/


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

nice ride......next week i think i will be without my cabby, my dads letting me take the bus while i drop my cabby off at this dude Jay on rt. 6 to fix a shifting problem i got. I mean ill still be driving a v dub but its not mine







then again it is a bus


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

Cabbys in the garage for me this week. im driving the boyfriend safari mobile







my boyfriends changing a few gaskets getting a whole new exhaust for me and putting in my new radio & speakers he got me for xmas! so im excited!! cant wait to til its done!!


----------



## 16Vcabby (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_you know what i've noticed about v dub people.
all the dude's girlfriends are hair dressers.
i swear to god.
and you know what's funny, 
i'm going to school to be a hairdresser. ha.

Psht! I'm not a hairdresser....but I did work in a salon for 4 years.








I think you might be on to something.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm sorry to hear everyone's cabbys not out for the nice weather today, as for me i'm gonna be out and topless, so if anyone sees me say hi!
and it's true, all vdub girls do something with hairdressing at some point. i swear!


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

45 degrees isn't exactly what I would call nice weather. But I cant blame you for wanting to go topless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

hey it's the nicest it's been in weeks! i'm taking advantage


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

It was nice out today, kinda a nice surprise. Spend the afternoon trying to get aftermarket front fenders to fit correctly on my other cabby. Don't ever buy aftermarket body panels. Now it's supposed to snow tomorrow. sigh


----------



## 16Vcabby (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (sacmame)*

It has to be MORE than 35 degrees before I go topless.....


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (16Vcabby)*

Todays weather is the suck. 
I want it to get warm at night already, so I can drive with the top down and not get frost bite 










_Modified by VR-Slow at 11:28 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## 16Vcabby (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (sacmame)*

Aftermarket Fenders are F'in TERRIBLE! We almost scrapped them entirely and bought factory. We had to beat the piss out of them.


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (h1pst3r)*

just bought my cabrio yesterday its a 98 red with black top. love it, got so many plans for it


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I hear you 16V. I had to trim all kinds of extra metal, drill holes, bend stuff, etc. I'm still not happy. Getting the body line to line up was such a pain, and in the end, I'm going to have to end up smoothing them out to get them to look right anyway. I might just as well fix the dents in the stock ones and use them. 
I'm going to be skimming the whole car with lightweight filler and flatboarding it anyway. Pretty much the only way to completely eliminate the wavy look the old sheetmetal always seems to have. Last time I had to do that was on an old 74 F250 I used to have. This won't be nearly so bad since it has about a tenth of the surface area.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1UpThis* »_just bought my cabrio yesterday its a 98 red with black top. love it, got so many plans for it

Nice! Sounds like my car has a twin. What kind of interior do you have? Are you the kid who lives off of Post Rd., used to have the red mk3 Jetta w/ a vr swap?

Hell yeah page 5


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

anybody want to meet up for some kind of gtg on saturday evening? it's gonna be in the 50's.


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

I would, but I have my 4 yr old this weekend. He dosn't ride in the cabby.


----------



## Britts90Cabby (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Ash i might be around saturday i do have a pocketbook party to go to at 7 i think but besides that sats open for me! ill have my new exhaust & radio done too!! let me know
thanks Britt


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Slow* »_
Nice! Sounds like my car has a twin. What kind of interior do you have? Are you the kid who lives off of Post Rd., used to have the red mk3 Jetta w/ a vr swap?

Hell yeah page 5

yea i use to have the red jetta with the swap it died on me so i sold it and finally got around to buying the cabby. its got balck cloth interior. and yea im that kid...


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Britts90Cabby)*

anyone else besides me and britt around?


----------



## raciefemme (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

IM HERE YOUR NEWEST MEMEBER FROM CT.. HOW GOES IT? I WILL BE POSTING MY PICS SOON...


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

im off friday night............theres a white cabby at tim hortons on rt 6...just thought you guys might wanna know


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

haha saturday night**


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

ok britt and tim, since you seem to be the only ones around... if you guys want to meet up later email me your number and i'll call you.
[email protected]


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

u guys end up having a mini gtg? my cabby isnt registered or insured yet so i dont drive it around yet


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

britt had that party and tim was m.i.a.
the highspeed gtg is thursday anyways.


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

im not welcome anymore to the hsd gtgs cause josh has a problem with me.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1UpThis* »_im not welcome anymore to the hsd gtgs cause josh has a problem with me.

Thats the suck man. Why don't you come by the OSD g2gs at Brothers on thursdays? We're always there.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (1UpThis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1UpThis* »_im not welcome anymore to the hsd gtgs cause josh has a problem with me.

so go anyways... he cant stop you from bein there


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Slow* »_
Thats the suck man. Why don't you come by the OSD g2gs at Brothers on thursdays? We're always there.

my ex goes and i rather not see her either lol funny how things work like that


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

lol I can't blame you for avoiding an ex. But still if you change your mind, feel free to come by.
By the way, are you still living where I used to see your Jetta all the time? I go by that house to go to visit my parents often, but I haven't seen your Cabby.


----------



## raciefemme (Mar 29, 2007)

bump .. this convo needs to be upgraded


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (raciefemme)*

yeah we need more pictures! luckily i will have some by thursday!


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

so im driving a mazda right now because my cabby decided its going to shake uncontroloably when i shift into 4thand 5th, so im out of commision till that gets fixed


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hey 1upthis.... i saw your post on highspeed. 
sorry, that sucks dude.
even if it was legit that they just didnt work because of how they were stored or whatever, no one's gonna believe you.
lame.


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Slow* »_lol I can't blame you for avoiding an ex. But still if you change your mind, feel free to come by.
By the way, are you still living where I used to see your Jetta all the time? I go by that house to go to visit my parents often, but I haven't seen your Cabby. 

will do and yes im always home i just park the car deep in the driveway and if u drive by fast u really cant tell if its there or not plus i work at night maybe thats why...


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_hey 1upthis.... i saw your post on highspeed. 
sorry, that sucks dude.
even if it was legit that they just didnt work because of how they were stored or whatever, no one's gonna believe you.
lame.


yea i know i dont care what people think. i get my balls busted at work all the time cause i drive a cabby oh well. bump for bitch baskets, any cabrio gtg coming up?


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

i need to get a job so i can buy another cabby!!


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

Anyone gonna be around next Monday? 
I took the day off since its my birthday, and it looks like its gonna be nice, so a cruise or g2g is definitely something I'd be down for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

i'm always around! i'm downnnnn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

yes you do gus!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

bump!


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

whats good with everyone? cabrio forum very quiet lately


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh man! Top Down 4 days in a row now! finally some nice weather here in Mass.
Was warm enough to spread some filler today. Rear-end damage pretty much all gone. Just a little more touchup and it will be ready to respray. I'll post some pics tommorow.


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

*Accident*

Well almost fixed.. one more time with the body filler for some slight blemishes, and I'll respray the whole rear quarter.
before:








After:
























Temp sprayed with semigloss black to protect from moisture till i'm done. Gotta change out the tail with one that's not chipped. That was just a crappy one I had laying around after the accident.... 
Total cost of repair:
Metal work - Me (more or less free)
Body Filler - almost nothing (maybe $3 worth)
New paint - Have almost a gallon left from spraying car last year 
Insurance company check to fix - $1300.00
Using money to fix up other cabby - PRICELESS












_Modified by sacmame at 7:48 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Accident (sacmame)*

hey great job! i'm glad my thread is still living.
you should come to the gtg's in fall river.


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah let me know when they are and I'll try to stop in.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

time for a long overdue update.....drove a stupid protege all last week because of tranny problems. after that got sorted out i went to colt state park on saturday. top up =((((, yeah thats broken too. Then my alternator went. so another 3 days without my car. Finally got it back yesturday and everything is fine. Now i need to get a new top. but not just the top, the metal frame as well, mine got stuck a few weeks back and a piece snapped so im basically driving a really slow gti =(. Any suggestions on where to get these parts would rule! sorry i haavent been around lately.


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a top frame here. it's got all the rubber seals still on it. Just needs a top and cables (which you should replace while doing top anyway.)


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

and how much would that be


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

like $25 sound fair?


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

very fair


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

Anybody make it to the Dust-off? The show was awesome!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

i was there! my car was in the exhibition.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

oh hey, anyone staying at the holiday inn for waterfest?


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_oh hey, anyone staying at the holiday inn for waterfest?

im sleepin in my cabby with the top down in a random parking lot for the 3 days


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

ashley! every time you IM me i take forever to get back to you cuz im on my sidekick and when i do get back your not there! lol wth


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

sean u want smoked side markers for ur cabby?


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

Actually, I just got some in from VividWonders yesterday. Thanks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

gonna wash my car this upcoming weekend and was wondering whats the best product to use on the top to wash it and keep it from fading. thanks guys (and girls)


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1UpThis* »_gonna wash my car this upcoming weekend and was wondering whats the best product to use on the top to wash it and keep it from fading. thanks guys (and girls)

If you find out, you let me know. I avoid putting anything on my top, other than soap and water, because I'm not sure if anything I have will discolor the vinyl.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

sacmame.....is that top frame still up for grabs?


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah, it's just sitting in the rafters of my garage. give me an email yell and i'll send you my phone number ([email protected])


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

i have dust off pictures that i'm gonna post very soon.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Put my exhaust on last week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

looks nice sean saw u drive by my house the other day. love the way that basket sits


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

just wanted to show you guys the pics of all the V dubs between me and my father.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

just wanted to show you guys all the v dubs between my father and I...check out the vw family
























....just picked up the dune buggy today..........1600cc engine, racing clutch, burns out in every single gear......VRwhat?? lol props to the air cooled engines.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

i saw the bus in the driveway a couple of days ago!


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

sean any chance u can post a pic of ur interior up im lookin to put a leather interior in and wanna see what it looks like


----------



## pearlgreencabby (May 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

in northampton, ma, and i'm such a newbie that i don't even have a cabby yet.
but i'm looking. . .


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

here it is in allll its glory


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

my uncle and I just welded my top frame so i can take it down finally!!!


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

Thanks man, I drive by your place all time. If I catch you outside sometime I'll stop by and talk Cabbys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *1UpThis* »_sean any chance u can post a pic of ur interior up im lookin to put a leather interior in and wanna see what it looks like
 
I don't have many pictures on hand of my interior, but I got some shots that show a little bit. When I get home from work, I'll see if I have any better ones on my memory card.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabby4life226* »_








.

OMG! i want them all, especially the bus and buggy


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Slow* »_Thanks man, I drive by your place all time. If I catch you outside sometime I'll stop by and talk Cabbys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea sounds good my car is in the shop now gettin some rust spots takin care of. jetta front end in two weeks and coilovers hopefully before waterfest is the plan so far


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (___GTI02)*

yay jon. i get to see the cabby today when me and my boy come by! i'm excitedddddddd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

i saw a mk1 cabriolet, red with white top a dude was driving and 2 girls in the car, on oak grove ave in Fall River at 2:30ish today(monday)
the car was super clean, looked like it just got waxed/clay barred
the top was down but i didnt get a good look at the interior because it would be weird looking into the car like that wit ha dude driving it








but i'm pretty sure it was white
anyone on here? if so thats a very very clean cabby dude, sell it to me


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

that was me hahaha, i cant sell that to you man its clean cuz i made it that way, but its nowhere near where i want it, i still need my black top, new top frame, it looks clean cuz i shampoed the seats and just got a new paint job though, thanks for digging on it


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

hope you and kevin liked swingin through it was very helpful....and hopefully you enjoyed our pile of cars. its kinda silly...and my gti wasnt here lol


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabby4life226* »_that was me hahaha, i cant sell that to you man its clean cuz i made it that way, but its nowhere near where i want it, i still need my black top, new top frame, it looks clean cuz i shampoed the seats and just got a new paint job though, thanks for digging on it









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you for such a clean cabby!!!
btw, i was the kid with the red bag walking on the sidewalk and you turned into the street right in front of me
it sucks not having a car


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

yeah i think one of us is gonna take the other gti.
if i can;t get my hands on a scirocco or rabbit.


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

yea with a little tlc that car would be ridic. if me and troy didnt each have two cars already it would be done, but no time


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

i have nuespeed sport springs for a mk1, they were on my old cabby, i'm looking to get $30 for it, let me know if anyone wants it
i also have the factory tail lights, MAF, black side moldings, i have no use for this stuff so just through me any offers


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

gus! I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm very interested in the side moldings. Let me know if you still have.


----------



## Fluxwagen (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourDoorLovin* »_i have nuespeed sport springs for a mk1, they were on my old cabby, 

YES PLEASE!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Fluxwagen)*

nope i already claimed 'em.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

i need a side molding for my driver door....if you have any left


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

so ashley has the springs
sacmame has first dibs on the side moldings
i have 5 of the 6 moldings, 
i forget which is longer, the fender or the rear quarter panel molding?
i'm missing one of the shorter ones
i also have the molding that goes on the inside of the door jams, the one that helps hold the carpet in place


_Modified by FourDoorLovin at 6:49 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

ok great. Let me know what you want for them. Pm or email me if you want ([email protected])


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

gus, i'm assuming i'll see you at the DSD cookout.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

ash, yes i hope i will be at the DSD GTG
i just got a call from a place i applied at and they want me to start tomorrow , i'm not sure if i work on sunday, hopefully i dont because every GTG and show is on a sunday and i dont want to miss any
also my cell is off cause i didnt pay my bill lol
but i'll hopefully be at DSD and i'll bring the springs
also does kevin still need a rear quarter panel for his golf? i need to get rid of my car, so i'm gonna take some stuff off it then just throw it away so if he wants it let me know and i know someone that will tow the rest of the car away for free
everyone else-
also have the trunk cover that went behind the rear seats, that part where the tops sits in when its down, its tan cloth
Found the Owners manual too so if any one wants it let me know
-1993 VW cabriolet owners manual
-CD changer operating instructions
-1992/1993 maintenance book
-premium sound system operating instructions
all those books in a soft black VW binder
if anyone wants pics of anything let me know
i'm starting to use this like the classifieds lol jsut let me know if anyone wants anything and make an offer or just ask me how much, i dont know how much this stuff goes for but i'll make a price and if you dont like it we can work on that cause i dont need any of this stuff 


_Modified by FourDoorLovin at 2:59 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

kevin wants to know if he can cut the rear himself.


----------



## RUBINREDVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

Gus, Is it OK if I cut that rear quarter out at your house ?. My father would Kill me if I had a fourth VW in the driveway even if it was four a couple days.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (RUBINREDVR6)*

well the car is parked on the street, but i'll find out right now and let you know at the DSD GTG


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

2nd page...
its a shame
anyways i forgot to mention i also have the mk1 cabriolet center console with 3 working gauges


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

WHAT COLOR! please tell me white<3


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

no, its black
are you more interested in the whole center console or do you need working gauges? cause the gauges can be changed easily
also anyone know where there is a mk1 cabby for sale? minimal rust and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah he's getting the fever again. Have you checked CL? seems like there's one on either the RI or Boston one every few weeks. I'll keep my eyes open, what are you looking to spend?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

triple white cabby in newport. my mom has the directions. its for sale.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

well i'm not looking to buy one right now i'm just keeping an eye out for a clean one, but def not looking to spend over 2500-3000
in a month or two if i got the cash i might be getting a caddy(truck), but if i cant come up with the money for it i'm gonna get another cabby


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

kevin would KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL you if you got a truck. it would be all done! that;s like his dream car.
the cabby in newport is mint. from what i hear it;s perfect. i havent see it in person yet, my mom just told me about it. if i go by i'll find out a price for you.
once my cabby is back from surgery i'll take a nice drive down


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_kevin would KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL you if you got a truck. it would be all done! that;s like his dream car.


its my dream car too, i would kill for the car as well


----------



## RUBINREDVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

Gus i would sell the GTI for a truck, Thats how bad i want one.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (RUBINREDVR6)*

i'll let you sit in it if i get it


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

*All fixed*

Well since the weather has been great, I was able to fix the accident damage and install the clipper kit:



I still have almost a gallon of the paint left, So when I get time in a few weeks, I'm going to respray the whole car to freshen it up. That will be it for this cabby, Then I'll move on to the one in the garage










_Modified by sacmame at 8:56 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: All fixed (sacmame)*

^ that looks awesome dude
so you didnt paint the whole car? the paint on the clipper kit and the ex-damaged area matches really nice
yea i know its probably the same paint as the car but its brand new so it usually coems out looking brighter or something, great job
also cabby4life i think i saw your car again, at the friendly's parking lot last night


----------



## 92cabbyluv (May 26, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

Hello!
Self admitted Ma**hole here! After all you gotta be if you live here willingly uggg taxachussettes!
So are there any western MA cabby owners out there-besides me?
I am workin on the '92 Head job. Then I'll get the cat for the '88, then ordering a top (the convertible guys. com$165 with ALL cables) anyone deal with these guys?
Thank the GODS for you guys with out the enthusiasts out there I'd be in the clink for ummmmmm ..........nvm!


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (92cabbyluv)*

welcome!
i'm pretty sure there are a few cabby enthusiast in worcester, theres alot of VW guys out there atleast 1 has to be into cabbys


----------



## RabbiTTsRuS (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

Springfield MA here
Pics of my car can be seen at Myspace.com/StephaneCloutier


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: All fixed (FourDoorLovin)*

Thanks. Actually last year when i first painted the car i ran short on paint, so i ordered a 2nd gallon to spray the hood, which is slightly different color (more silver) so i used that paint for the clipper and to fix the damaged area, you don't really notice it unless you look close. It's a much better shade so thats why i'm just gonna respray whole car with it and call it a day.








I havn't settled on a final paint color for the next cabby. leaning towards some silvery-blue color I think


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

ashley, check it out








but i wanna run the 15" mini cooper 7 holes wheels in white with some 195-45-15 and the interior isnt black, its grayish and the dice would be white








but thats those are the bumpers i want and the lights, but i'd paint the X-hairs white and i'd shave the passenger side mirror, now i just needa job so i can buy the car!! lol


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

haha, ILL!
gus, have you seen the cabbymodder on the152.com
oh ****.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

thanx, i didnt even know the152 had that, i havent been on there for the longest, good thing my account is still in existence 










_Modified by FourDoorLovin at 8:03 AM 5-28-2007_


----------



## 92cabbyluv (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

HI Fellow N.E. people looking to see if anyone has spotted any good salvage yards with cabby parts in the new england area. Yes I'll travel, I'll do anything for my cabby!
No specific parts needed right now just resourcing and looking for a good used top (An impossibilty) or two.
Thanks!


----------



## 92cabbyluv (May 26, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (RabbiTTsRuS)*

hello stephane,
Niether of my two cabby's are registered as of yet. Im kinda twisted between two cabby's trying to get the '92 done (she's my pet). As well as the saga of the '88 which is still stored at the salvage yard! I am limited with parking at my abode so the struggle continues. Any who nice to meet ya and I'll look at the my space pics in a few days.


----------



## 92cabbyluv (May 26, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (FourDoorLovin)*

Thank you
P.s. any DIY painters (auto) out there in NE? Willing to paint my '92?-price? I'd want the allustrious forest green(?) that she has now.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (92cabbyluv)*

i forgot the route name, but the rotary in middleboro. going north... that junk yard has two cabbies.


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

rt 18? middleboro auto salvage??


----------



## 92cabbyluv (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (sacmame)*

Thank you will call today!
As for any other tips out there on salvage yard cabby's please do tell!!!!!
Never know when someone gonna need extra eyes and ears !!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (sacmame)*

i believe so... i dont know my brother lives down the street from it.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Snapped some quick shots yesterday with my friend Mike. Heres just a couple quick wheel images


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

badgless grill came in today hood and grill off to paint this week hoping to have the jetta front end by the weekend


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

Nice Lou. BTW, what version badgeless grill is it? The older two-piece style? I love those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

its actually the newer style that curves near the bottom. im keeping the 3 bars black just to give some seperation in color


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking foward to seeing it all put together


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*ashleyroemk1 on friends user name.*

bump... (it's ashleyroe on friends username)
so i still want to make a cabby/mk1 gtg a weekly thing/ maybe in taunton since most of you seem to be that way.
ideas? day? whose in?


_Modified by VDub2625 at 5:58 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ashleyroemk1 on friends user name. (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_bump... (it's ashleyroe on friends username)
so i still want to make a cabby/mk1 gtg a weekly thing/ maybe in taunton since most of you seem to be that way.
ideas? day? whose in?

_Modified by VDub2625 at 5:58 PM 6-1-2007_

good idea but not weekly, not enough people for that maybe every other week or 1 once a month
also you drove right by me and didnt notice, i was in the autozone parking lot and u and kevin drove in and didnt see me i was under the hood of the red mk3 gti


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: ashleyroemk1 on friends user name. (FourDoorLovin)*

yea i would def be down for a cabby gtg once a month and idc where it is, love to drive so lets get something started!


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ashleyroemk1 on friends user name. (1UpThis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1UpThis* »_yea i would def be down for a cabby gtg once a month and idc where it is, love to drive so lets get something started!

thats the spirit, i love driving too, only problem is that i dont have a car, lol
when ihad my cabby i delivered pizza with it and got out of work at 11 or midnight and then i took the long, more fun way home


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hey question for anyone in the area who's done one before....
cabby's automatic, has the heatsoak issue.
has anyone ever done the solenoid hook up/wiring, i need to find someone to either help me do it, or pay someone to do it. fast too cause the cabby was gonna go to waterfest.
thanks.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: ashleyroemk1 on friends user name. (1UpThis)*

hey 1upthis, what are you doing sunday? maybe we can get a bunch of people together. anyone have any ideas? ive been trying to do this for like 3 months now, haha.
more pictures of the cabby soon, i'm gonna put all my mods on soon because it's pointless to just hold on to everything to i get a paint job.
maybe i'll have the infamous snowflakes on next week.


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: ashleyroemk1 on friends user name. (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_hey 1upthis, what are you doing sunday? maybe we can get a bunch of people together. anyone have any ideas? ive been trying to do this for like 3 months now, haha.
more pictures of the cabby soon, i'm gonna put all my mods on soon because it's pointless to just hold on to everything to i get a paint job.
maybe i'll have the infamous snowflakes on next week.









work 11-6 but after that im free


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

tim, britt, louie... what are you guys doing sunday?


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

as of now nothing.....


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

and im back from the dead! lol


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

^ was wondering where you've been, i saw your car at friendly's awhile ago(probably 2 weeks now)


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

gonna be workin on daves cady sunday


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

so anything going on for tomorrow?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

well at this point there's only three of us


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_well at this point there's only three of us









no bueno!


----------



## frrtbkr (Aug 1, 2004)

My car is running! I was at UMass parking lot off 195 Thursday with it. Where were you guys


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (frrtbkr)*

yea jared!
the cabby is lookin good, glad to finally see it out
16v yummm


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_so... where is the rest of the m*******s?

Checking in from Beantown


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (frrtbkr)*

i think i was there but only for like 10 mins with out the cabby.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (RydnShotgun)*

that's an ill cabby from boston, ever been to the dubstopimports warehouse?


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_that's an ill cabby from boston, ever been to the dubstopimports warehouse?

thanks! no i've never been to that place... never heard of it actually


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (RydnShotgun)*

yeah, i forgot what street it's on. i've been wanting to go for months.


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

just ordered coilovers on monday for the cabby excited as all hell for these things to come in


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

a few pictures from a month or two ago.
i'll put more recent ones up once i start putting my mods on that have been sitting in my room for 6 months.








cabby in it's natural habitat.








my boyfriends gti which is long gone as of yesterday








that's all!


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (1UpThis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1UpThis* »_just ordered coilovers on monday for the cabby excited as all hell for these things to come in

Sweet! What kind did you get?

I got new Porsche wheels for my Cabby coming in next week btw. 17x7.5 in the front 17x9 in the back


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (VR-Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Slow* »_
Sweet! What kind did you get?

I got new Porsche wheels for my Cabby coming in next week btw. 17x7.5 in the front 17x9 in the back










weitec coilovers and let me know how those fit cause i wanna get a set of kerscher carmonas with a staggered setup 16x7.5 front 16x9 in the back. im sure ull take some sweet pics to show us


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (1UpThis)*

I spotted a Red Mk3 Cabby/ Black roof/ black rims/ lowered on 93 South with NH plates and a girl driving.
I was in my Mk3 Red/ Black as well. Waved.
No pics of mine, at this time, as it's totally stock.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (1UpThis)*

ashley, kevin sold the gti??
who bought it?
and get those snow flakes on and lower the cabby!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (FourDoorLovin)*

yes he did! some dude in north carolina.... if you know what he got in return keep it a secret. 
the cabby will get done up when i have the money for tires and an H&R cup kit! ....and spacers! .....and cross drilled rotors!


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

coilovers are in!! didnt go that low but has a nice aggressive rake will take pics when the gf comes with the camera


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (1UpThis)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hows the ride?


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (VR-Slow)*

rides nice besides the roads being absolutely horrible


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (1UpThis)*

Seriously, RI roads are the suck. I cut through your neighborhood all the time just to avoid Airport Rd.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

FINALLY starting doing something to the cabby after 4 or 5 months of saying i was going to. still a long ways away from what i want it to be. these are only a few simple things.
i just washed the car.
























color matched the grill, door handles, and dash bezel.
the grill isn't staying though. i'm going to color match a quad badgless grill. that's what i really want.
can't really tell the grill is color matched cause you're catching the shadows in those pictures.
crystal/red euro tails, some gay angel eyes.








tomorrow i'm shaving the side markers, badges, and removing the side moldings. filling in the holes where the clips are. next things will be a cup kit, cross drilled rotors, rear spacers, clear indicators, removing the textured tub on the back.
and obiviously the imfamous snowflakes will be going on maybe tomorrow or wednesday.







then maybe at some point i'll be able to do an ABA swap and make it a 5 speed.
more pictures later!



_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 2:09 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1) (ashleyroemk1)*

Put my new wheels and tires on this weekend. Heres a few quick pics I took on my break at work.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1) (VR-Slow)*

the wheels look hot!!








very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1) (RydnShotgun)*

sean rims look sick man! what are the demensions on the rear wheels?


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1) (1UpThis)*

Thanks everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lou, the rear wheels are 17x9.5 with 215/40-17 tires. Fronts are 17x7.5 with 205/40-17s. Car rides pretty nice, but I gotta get my fenders rolled to go much lower.
One last pic for the hell of it


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hey, any body around tomorrow who knows what they're doing wtih bondo?
my buddy started today debadging my car but cant finish the work now and there's bond all over the scratched up trunk. i just need someone who knows how to mix it to fill in one side.
or even someone who can lend me bondo and i'll do it myself.
thanks.


_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 11:48 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

buy some bondo at a wal-mart or auto store. its easy to do, the package tells you how to mix it. dont cheap out and get the low price stuff. the extra 3-5 dollars for profesional is well worth it.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (bartlett608)*

thanks.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

hey im replacing my top frame since my father broke it >.< and I might as well replace my rag of a top while im at it.....wheres the best place to get one?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

dude, you better go tonight if it doesn't rain!


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks for asnwering my question lol....its about 5 now and i hear thunder......


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

Uh oh, WHAT OUT! 
I now own this







!
















Keep an eye out for it in Southern MA and RI







!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ry_guy)*

YAY ryan! when i heard about this i was like WHAT! haha.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (ry_guy)*

I said this on the OSD forums, but thats a sweet car and an awesome deal man. Enjoy it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

from the wednesday Bennigan;s gtg in peabody:


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

^ sick picture


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

sean heard u drive by the house last night. can tell that magnaflow exhaust on a 2.0 from anywhere. was settin up to shoot off some fireworks. damn 5-0 came late and gave us a "warning"


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

haha yeah that was me and I also had a run in with the cops this weekend due to fireworks.









BTW Just ordered these yesterday, along with some 11" G60 rotors and Audi 5000 pads. Even though my car aint fast, it might as well stop on a dime.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

Someone hit my Cabrio while I was at work today and scuffed the paint up on my drivers side fender.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

just not my week tuesday morning on my way to vt my windshield cracked this morning i saw my exhaust was hanging low and saw it had fallen out of one of the hangers so i went under there to put it back in and as i turned it the back muffler of the exhaust rusted off. sean, where did u get ur magnaflow exhaust and how much did u pay for it cause i need an exhaust asap. like everything is going wrong at the same time now awesome!!!!!


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

Dude that is the suck! That actually what happen to my stock exhaust too. It rusted out right before the rear muffler.
Anywho, I got my exhaust from hottexhausts.com . Ended up paying something like $368 for it after a store wide discount and a coupon someone hooked me up with. Right now they're listed as something like $440 with a store wide discount, but if you call them to order they may be able to hook you up with a deal if you heckle them a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

just called them and told them my coupon wasnt working said no problem gave me the discount anyway total came to 364.32 not bad at all last one i payed 500 for so ill take it! cheers to everyone who helped me


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

Congrats man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Expect that package to be in relatively quick too, mine came in 2 days earlier than expected.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

im selling my cabby







hit me up


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone interested in having a gtg in Seekonk, MA. Good gtg's in this area of mass are getting rare so I'm just trying to get something started. What would be a good day for everyone, I was thinking sunday's......
Anyone interested
Location: Panera Bread 211A Highland Ave, Seekonk, MA
Panera has a good size parking lot and some damn good coffee !!



_Modified by kvbett at 5:55 AM 7-14-2007_


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (kvbett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kvbett* »_Anyone interested in having a gtg in Seekonk, MA. Good gtg's in this area of mass are getting rare so I'm just trying to get something started. What would be a good day for everyone, I was thinking sunday's......
Anyone interested
Location: Panera Bread 211A Highland Ave, Seekonk, MA
Panera has a good size parking lot and some damn good coffee !!
_Modified by kvbett at 5:55 AM 7-14-2007_

I'm down, thats less than 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## onilink67 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: (kvbett)*

obviously i will be there.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (kvbett)*

i'll be there!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

when?


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

Start on the 29th, weekend after waterfest !!!
and don't know what time of day yet, was thinking of a afternoon type thing maybe around 1:00.... What does everyone else think ?


_Modified by kvbett at 9:47 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

always down to go to a gtg just let me know time and place


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

Here's a link to the thread in the New England forum with the info. Hope to see everyone there...........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3337510


_Modified by kvbett at 11:05 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (kvbett)*

hey kev, i'd be down for that, hopefully i'll be back in a dub soon
also are you and ashley going to WF??


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

yea we'll be at waterfest....


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (kvbett)*

cool, i'm gonna head down with ryan
are you guys gonna meet up with everyone friday morning? or are you going with another group?


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

where heading down with another group friday morning....


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (kvbett)*

Date for the seekonk gtg has been changed to sunday August 5th.....


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabby4life226* »_im selling my cabby







hit me up 

need more info, i sent you a PM awhile ago but no response...
let me know if its still available and more info on it
aim = iigustavoii
e-mail = [email protected]


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

i think steve at darkstars' gf is interested in it.


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

ashley what happened to hsd? i see its not in the sig anymore?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

BUMP
again,
everyone go to my boyfriend's GTG at panera in seekonk august 5th 1pm.
bumpty bump.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1UpThis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1UpThis* »_ashley what happened to hsd? i see its not in the sig anymore?

lol ignoring the question, but i'll answer it
HSD has alot of cool people but theres some dumb people that ruin it for the rest and its not too organized, hopefully that will get fixed soon, cause the club has alot of potential, we won alot of awards this year at different shows including dustoff and waterfest and 3 cars in PVW and 1 on the cover of eurotuner
and i dont care if the HSD people see this cause its the truth we all know the club can be alot bigger and better than it is and we all know why its not getting bigger, disorganization
i hope no1 takes thsi as me dissing the club or anything
but yea i'll hopefully be at seekonk on sunday, hope its a good turn out


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

gus i couldnt agree more
i think 1 key person is poorly representing the "club" too
if you hadnt noticed a couple of the "admin" no longer even post on there cause they see it too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i guess the time has come to get goin on http://www.urogolf.com


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

i actually sent him IM explaining why because i don't like drama.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_gus i couldnt agree more
i think 1 key person is poorly representing the "club" too
if you hadnt noticed a couple of the "admin" no longer even post on there cause they see it too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i guess the time has come to get goin on http://www.urogolf.com









i've checked that site like 9999x to see if its ever made lol
i always see it under you name on hsd and i click it every once in awhile to see if its up lol


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

yea i went to one gtg back in nov i think and met a couple people. gus u came down to warwick when we had a few dubs at goddard park and ur car broke down in prov, i think. hopefully get to hang out with u guys soon again cant make it on the 5th. will be in sc for a vw gtg


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

yea i was there, i got the car fixed though lol, but its still not registered








gotta find a job


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

the gtgs are gonna be every other sunday in seekonk, so you;ll be able to go next time!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

7 cars at the GTG, anyone else who is gonna show up, show up!


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*









woohoo, i love the wheels ashley
look what i found


















_Modified by FourDoorLovin at 9:48 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

thanks gus, now i just gotta put the h&r cupkit on and get some spacers.


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

lol gus u found me


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

the hood looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also i'm looking to buy another cabby, a mk1 cause i'm broke lol
let me know if anyone sees any nice ones


_Modified by FourDoorLovin at 2:21 PM 8-6-2007_


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

thanks man thats the first picture taken of my car since i have had it was keeping things underwraps til i went to a gtg in north charleston,sc


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hey, i'm too lazy to take out a lug nut and measure it. 
does anyone know the length of the normal lug nuts so i can order longer ones with my H&R spacers?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

marios on the ave in fall river can get you longer ones(chrome topline brand $10 for 4 pack) in a day incase you have a hard time findin em
stock +-22mm 
i was runnin topline ones +-38mm with 1/2 inch spacers with NO problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

so lug nuts are 22mm... if get 20mm spacers i should be looking at ordering 42mm lugnuts? the h&r's come with them you just need to tell the what you need for mm and if they are tapered or rounded. you dont happen to know which they are do you?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

i beiliev the flakes are ball seat or rounded
i think you'd be ok
do you have the spacers yet?
cause i have a couple of the long ones floatin around if you want to check for length purposes


----------



## Slowrocco (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re:*

.. think ill throw up a pic of my project


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Slowrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowrocco* »_.. think ill throw up a pic of my project









flat black blowing up on the spot


----------



## Slowrocco (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_
flat black blowing up on the spot


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Slowrocco)*

ashley where did u get ur rims painted? im lookin to get a set painted when i buy them pm me with info or leave it on the thread
sean where did u get the vr lip? and did u have to modify the bumper? cause a buddy of mine didnt have to when we got one for his 98 gti


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (1UpThis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1UpThis* »_
sean where did u get the vr lip? and did u have to modify the bumper? cause a buddy of mine didnt have to when we got one for his 98 gti

send TJ an im he is local and has em ready to go
search his posts on here for more info
if you have stock bumpers on your car you will need to trim the lower most edge of your bumper a lil bit (really easy).. its a direct fit on euro bumpers


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (urogolf)*

well thats what im confused about my body has stock na bumpers and it fit right on with no trimming


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (1UpThis)*

oh, my snow flakes were bought from factory like that, brand new right out of box. i actually bought them from the UK. dont ask how the shipping cost was lol.


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

ah good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

im selling my teardrops and neuspeed sport springs. anyone? huh? huh?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

roll call for the next seekonk GTG on the 19th; who's going? 
also a list of dates for the next seekonk gtg's has been posted on the orginal thread post in the new england forum if you want to check out the future dates.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

i'll be there, in the mk2 i hope


----------



## ChipForca (Sep 24, 2006)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.co...17360


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

I got my VR lip from Diego is the man here on the vortex for $55. But if you can find one local, I'd go with them. 
As far as trimming goes, you should trim for the best fit and nice tight lines, but you can still put it on without. 
By the way Lou, what happened to your car? I drove by at like 2:15am the other day and I saw a flat bed dropping your car off.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ChipForca)*

people can't view that link unless they're friended you on the site.


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Slow* »_I got my VR lip from Diego is the man here on the vortex for $55. But if you can find one local, I'd go with them. 
As far as trimming goes, you should trim for the best fit and nice tight lines, but you can still put it on without. 
By the way Lou, what happened to your car? I drove by at like 2:15am the other day and I saw a flat bed dropping your car off. 

yup my car was totalled saturday night/sunday morning. i was traveling down post road and a lady i work with was going to jump on the highway over near the airport and she thought she had enough time but she hit me in my driverside front quarter. smashing up the fender, bumper, grill, headlight, lip, radiation is all smashed in. the airbags went off i came away with a very lil bruise my gf on the toher hand has scratches and bruises all over her arms legs and chest but she is a trooper and she is ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so the car will prob get writtin up as totalled and i gotta try and see if i can get the exhaust and suspension off of it


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (ChipForca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChipForca* »_http://viewmorepics.myspace.co...17360


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

From this:








To This:

















































its really not that bad but cause the airbags went off its totalled


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

That sucks Lou! But at least you guys are alright. 
Any plans on a new car?


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

nothin in the works yet gonna wait til i get my check from the insurance company. but for my rental they gave me an elantra!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (1UpThis)*

i wouldn't be able to deal with the fact that my car is totaled. i'd be in denial saying that i can fix it.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

damn that sucks, i hate MA, soo many stupid drivers


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

so who bought tims cabby? i heard he sold it for 1200.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

i saw it in swansea, right on the ma/RI border


----------



## 1UpThis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

gus wasnt ma drivers was those lovely cranston,ri drivers who think they are ma drivers lol.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

again for anyone who doesn't know, there's a biweekly GTG in seekonk.
here's the link to the thread with the location and with pictures of the past two turn outs.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3337510
it's been pretty good and i'm hoping to see more cabbies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Textured the top of my bumpers this weekend. They came out great. A few pictures later on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm in the middle of a nightmare putting in my suspension and adding spacers, pictures of that soon too.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

bumpty


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

was a good time last night
how was gibneys?


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

we didn't go, couldn't find his house....lol


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (kvbett)*

Pictures of my textured top bumpers as promised


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

coltstate park meet &cruise from panera in seekonk sunday (16th) @ 9am.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_coltstate park meet &cruise from panera in seekonk sunday (16th) @ 9am.

yay!!! hopefully have my car there
how come u and kev didnt go to BCC today?


----------



## revn2go (Dec 19, 2006)

New to the forum but in Rutland MA. Pics to follow...Just finished a VR6 Conversion on my 96 cabrio. I need to get her painted next. Anyone recommend a quality paint shop?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

i was working gus bus.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

back from the dead.

Picking up a Corrado SLC to use for a VR swap in the Cabby within the week. Should have the swap done within a few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

how's the rest of the corrado..any plans for it or looking to sell whats left ?


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (kvbett)*

I'll be looking to sell any parts I dont end up using. But the shell isn't in the best of shape. When I bring it home on monday, I'll post some pictures of it.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

Picking up the Corrado this evening, and the swap will begin this weekend. If any one needs some rado parts, let me know, I should have some decent stuff left over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

How's the interior ? leather or cloth ? 
And the Hood ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (kvbett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kvbett* »_How's the interior ? leather or cloth ? 
And the Hood ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The car has a tan leather interior, but that and the hood, along with the front bumper, hatch, fogs, and turns have all been grabbed by my roommate for his 16v-T Corrado.
I will, however, end up with his black leather interior after we swap the tans in. The drivers seat needs some work, but everything else is in damn good condition.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

the cabby now has work equips for the spring time! black with polished lips.


----------



## SpartanGLX (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

hows this for free... just got it for my girlfriend over the weekend.. its gonne be a bit of work.. just have to check out the rust on the floor boards.. and put the interior all back together..
these are just a few pics
















gonna be working on a build up thread..


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

my wheels came in!!!! yay works.
i also got mk2 steelies for the winter. gloss black. oh yeahhhhhhh.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

















i'm getting the equip center caps for 'em too. too bad i can't have 3" lips like the real ones... in due time i will buy the real things.
pictures of my winter wheels later!


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (kvbett)*

who's the best winter wheel painter in the world? you, OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_who's the best winter wheel painter in the world? you, OBVIOUSLY.








Thanks....


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

i wish i could find three more of these:








but then i would have 4 sets of wheels. heh.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

i know this is old news but i'm trying to keep my thread alive during these fall/winter seasons.
anyways ashley roe thinks the new cabrio is mad ill.








i think it's funny how on the back they have two badges, polo, cabrio. and then on the grill put gti. 
i want one for a daily.


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

I like the sunroof in a ragtop idea.


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

something about that just dosent seem right 
_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Slow* »_I like the sunroof in a ragtop idea.


----------



## JVduw (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*

my first, just bought it 







 

_Modified by JVduw at 5:38 PM 10-26-2007_


_Modified by JVduw at 5:38 PM 10-26-2007_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (JVduw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_i wish i could find three more of these:








but then i would have 4 sets of wheels. heh.

i think i know where theres a few sets around here


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_i wish i could find three more of these:








but then i would have 4 sets of wheels. heh.

how about one of these


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

here's some ill trunk action...
for those who know my car and have seen the montrosity that was my trunk; due to someone who will remain nameless, you'll appreciate the beauty of my newly painted and shave trunk which is long over due.
bought the trunk off the dark blue cabby that was at al's autoparts brought it to my special buddies and got this!
























winter steelies go on this weekend. pictures then.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

looks good ashley


_Modified by kvbett at 11:20 AM 11-9-2007_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (kvbett)*

It looks like glass.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

wow looks awesome!
who ended up sprayin it?


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (urogolf)*

it's ashley on jon stairs username..... my friend bob did it for me.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

preview of the winter wheels. sorry it's blurry.
we painted them and sanded them and this one was the worst one.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

wow who painted those wheels......came out sick


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

they do look killer


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

*Panera Seekonk GTG is no more and has been changed to the Wasabi North Dartmouth GTG* 

*LOCATION* 
Wasabi
747 State Rd
North Dartmouth, MA
*DATE & TIME* 
BI-Weekly 6:30 pm
November 18th
December 2nd, 16th, 30th

*DIRECTIONS* 
1. 195 East to exit 11 Reed Rd.
2.Take a right at the end of the off ramp onto Reed Rd. towards Rt. 6 (State Rd.) follow for about 1.5 miles
3.Take a Left on to Rt. 6 (State Rd.)
4.Wasabi will be 0.3 miles up on your right


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (kvbett)*

anyone selling a cabby in the area?
preffer a mk1 but if the price is right i'll buy a mk3


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

once again, panera gtg switched to wasabi (directions above)
I will be selling and taking orders for t-shirts there. contact me for info on designs.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

this thread is dead....
does anyone have a mk1 cabriolet trunk for sale(red would be nice but i'll take any color)? and does anyone want to trade their black interior for really clean white leather interior?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

leave my dead thread alone








once summer comes back it will be bumpin' once again.
and once i have wasabi gtg pictures.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_
once gus gets his cabby it will be bumpin' once again.


fixed it for ya


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

HAHA, i'm excited! post pictures when you get it! hey.... you need a trunk? i still have my old one. and i have miscelanous cabby parts also.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

shirts for sale at wasabi gtg's.
sunday the 6th at 6:30, gooooo it's fun!










_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 10:27 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

snow cabby!


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

::sigh:: the post above me is the 420th post on this thread. hah, damnit, just one shy


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (DanylBritts)*

You got unlucky page 13 too


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

haha...post 420


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (kvbett)*

you guys are dumbbbbbbb.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

bump for snow!








drive safe everybody!


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Bump for snow to go away.....


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

wasabi gtg's have been changed to saturdays, please check in the thread's link in kvbett's sig. to get the next dates. hope to see some of you make it!


----------



## JVduw (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (kvbett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kvbett* »_Bump for snow to go away.....

x2 Im not afarid to say its freezing in my cabby


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

my build thread will be coming this spring, so keep an eye out


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

hmmm....I wonder who will be performing this build....


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Slowrocco)*

I see this...

_Quote, originally posted by *Slowrocco* »_.. think ill throw up a pic of my project









and 1-up you with this:
















I see I'm a little late to this thread. oh well, I'll try to get some pics of this winter beast snow- cabby soon, still complete with OG Kamei snowplow.


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (eve_ill)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

today's my birthday!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_today's my birthday!








 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

well happy birthday then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on a related note, somebody stole my imolas so if you see somebody rocking imolas that shouldn't have them....
hit them with a bat.


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (eve_ill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eve_ill* »_well happy birthday then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on a related note, somebody stole my imolas so if you see somebody rocking imolas that shouldn't have them....
hit them with a bat.










no way! i didnt know someone would go through the effort to steal those!
well then again they'd prob get $50 in scrape for them at least.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

lou you're on top of birthday replies everywhere huh! 
thanks man, can't wait to see you saturday


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

I got your back!


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

party tonight woohoo


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

party was ILL! thanks to all who showed.
THANK YOU SO MUCH LOUIE for the card and gift. you're the best, that was too much<3


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*








here's some more http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

PS you feel your feet yet?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

yeah i'm good, haha. me and kev already enjoyed a wonderful dinner from applebee's.
hey by the way, you know of anyone who would want my works? someone was gonna take them Wednesday but they backed out and i want them goneeeee. 
i know you're good at getting word out and you know alot of people and what they are looking for. thanks lou! 
ps: drawing of car in my card was amazing <3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

my new baby...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Works + Rabbit = Sweet?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

obviously.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

is anybody alive out there?
anyone do anything to their cab over the winter? i wanna see...


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

well I'm selling mine...


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (eve_ill)*

pictures?

edit:
and pictures of the corrado's engine bay? kthx.


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: (eve_ill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eve_ill* »_










this is the one I have up for right now. I have a few more, just haven't uploaded them yet. got a bunch of good parts on it...
and the Corrado...








it's the bane of my existence right now.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (eve_ill)*

does it run or would it be good just for parts








a corrado is the bane of my bf's exsistance too. but his is well worth the trouble










_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 1:43 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_does it run or would it be good just for parts








a corrado is the bane of my bf's exsistance too. but his is well worth the trouble










runs great... has been my daily until recently. Currently it doesn't idle when it warms up but that's most likely an easy fix. It just started doing that one day... still runs and drives fine. 
or use it for parts, it's got lots of them. no rust, really.
I keep meaning to post it up on CL... maybe I will one day.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (eve_ill)*









new wheels for my rabbit... if the other set can be straightened maybe a new set for the cabby or the boy's golf


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

who's going to dust off?


----------



## bostonmacosx (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Just got my first cabby.....going to be delivered on Saturday








Well hopefully.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (bostonmacosx)*

congrats, i wish i had known you had scirroco's for sale







that's my dream car.
_____________________________

on another note, i put my spacers on that i've had for a year just for dust off. kicked out my back only for now. 20mm spacers. coulda went with 25mm, wish i had.

next.... vr6 lip timez.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Bah! Even 25mm are nothing! I run approx. 31mm (1.25") in the rear on mine!


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

here is a quick cabby shot from the dustoff that I took... 








sorry I didn't get more


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

that green EA was ill.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_that green EA was ill.

yeah it was in good shape... the green and blue EA's are getting pretty rare. I didn't like how he had recaros instead of the stock front seats though... i'm a purest when it comes to the EA edition


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_
yeah it was in good shape... the green and blue EA's are getting pretty rare. I B]didn't like how he had recaros instead of the stock front seats though ... i'm a purest when it comes to the EA edition








 
agreed car was nice but that "ruined it" in my eyes


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_ 
agreed car was nice but that "ruined it" in my eyes

exactly... which is why he should put the stock seats back in and give the recaros to me


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

What if he used the EA fabric on a Recaro seat?








I'm sure the centers at least would transplant easily. 
I'm an originality geek too, but OEM+ moves like that are right up my alley








There's a blue EA in the Bark St. yard in Swansea. Top is missing but some interior is still there, seats included i think.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

if they were black not blue i'd put them in my rabbit.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_What if he used the EA fabric on a Recaro seat?









I have to say that would be pretty dope


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_if they were black not blue i'd put them in my rabbit.

I would just have them reupholstered to match my interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

ah ha. they've been sitting in the rain though.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_ah ha. they've been sitting in the rain though.

that's sad that someone would let a rare interior rot in the rain like that


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

it's because some one bougth the top, and at that place they just stack cars on top of cars. it's on top of like three other cars. i actually have its trunk on my car. i bought it and had it painted green and shaved then swaped my old one with that one.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

panera GTG's are back again:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3815543


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

anyone going to primer on sunday?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

i went saturday. kinda sucked cause there were only a small ammount of cars. i have no more gas to go today.


----------



## VdubLove (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_
exactly... which is why he should put the stock seats back in and give the recaros to me









thanks for the feedback, wish the originals were in the car when i bought it too. in talking to the previous owner when i bought the car the original EA interior was stolen at some point while they owned it







. 
put in the recaros cuz the support is much better than the regular leather cabby seats.
been looking for a green EA interior since ive owned it for the last 4 years, if you know/ hear of any let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VdubLove)*

The blue one in the junkyard should be green by now


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

i wish that thing wasnt three cars in the air, cause i'm sure there's plently i could take off it for use in the bunny. jay why don't you go anywhere anymore. me and kev wanted you to go over yesterday and see the rado all buttoned up.


_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 11:29 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

sides still need to be cut to fit, but it's only like 1/2" or less so im not too worried about doing it right away.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (VdubLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubLove* »_
been looking for a green EA interior since ive owned it for the last 4 years, if you know/ hear of any let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that interior is going to be difficult to find but if I spot one i will definitely let you know








I went to Primer yesterday and it was a good time... the turnout wasn't huge... about 200 cars... but if it wasn't on mother's day it would have been much bigger. the new location is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Like the lip








Sorry about yesterday but I had stuff to do.







We can do something this week though









Can't wait to rip out the whole airbag system!










_Modified by VDub2625 at 3:13 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

holy smilies, geez.
anyway, yes it will be lovely to look down and not see two glowing red lights.
and even more awesome when there isn't a metal box under my seat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see what that acutally is. if it is an amp. who's great idea was to drill it into the floor though!
oh and i have ideas for my trunk. i think we need to go to lowes.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

anyone remember my first or second post after i had gotten my cabby in here? i called it "things we find in our cars..."
i talked about a metal box under my seat. well, me and my friend jay ripped apart my interior the other day to take out my after market alarm. come to find out the metal box was an amp or something for a motorola cell phone with amillion wires attached to it. got that out and then pulled the alarm which turned out it was a clifford brand. someone thought the cabby was good enough to get stolen. i only know of two owners before me who had the car, a 16 yr old girl which was their starter car, and then john who was a power plant worker who left maps of the plant in my car haha. so i don't know who had put everything in it, cause i know it wasn;t john.
oh &we cut the wiring harness right from the control module to turn off my air bag lights; not realizing power to the ecm runs through those wires







yeah we found that out when the car wouldn't start and had to use the bentley to find which wires we had to put back together.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

HAH was good to see you over the other night


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

everyone's going ga-ga over it so i figured i'd post a picture.
my boyfriend's corrado, &of course my cabby in the background next to it...


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

love that friggin car... actually both


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (urogolf)*

bringing this back... who's going to brokedown?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

thanks for bringing my post back!
i think i'm going. and heading up the night before for the party.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

yeah i'm thinking about hitting up the pre-party too















im looking forward to the show.. it was a lot of fun last year


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

i've never been.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

last year was the first year they did it and it was probably the best show all year... this year is going to be bigger, but unfortunetly it's going to be at a smaller venue... so get there early


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

hopefully i'll be up there.
oh hey look my rabbit build: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=11


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_last year was the first year they did it and it was probably the best show all year... this year is going to be bigger, but unfortunetly it's going to be at a smaller venue... so get there early










Was the best show NE last year


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

me &kevin aren't going anymore.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

goin to bcc?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

well, kevin said as long as he can finally get the fans to work in the rado we will go to brokedown. 
so i'm not sure at this point what is going on. and he was like 'well i know youre gonna be all upset if im there with my car &everyone else is and you dont have the cabby.'
and i was like heck, i'll take the cabby, put in my oil cooler!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4030335


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Relatively new the the wonderful world of the Cabbie. 
When I got her home








and as she sits now


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

i loveeeee white cars.


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

She won't remain white, still not sure on the color it will end up. plans include ditching the clipper kit (its for sale) in favor of Euro plastics, dropped (probably Vmaxx), big duck bill spoiler, i am sure there will be other ideas that pop into my head, hopefully it all begins this winter.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (dento gt)*

why would you get rid of the clipper kit!?
&why the hell would you not keep it white!?!?
















well good luck with it, keep posting up dates, i wanna see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AND NOW, some beautiful white cars for inspiration as i try to talk you out of another color...


































_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 12:11 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

While those are some nice white cars, white just isn't for me. Certain cars can pull it off, but for the most part, I am not a white fan. And the clipper never sat well with me. I like the cleaner lines and simplicity of the MK I/Rabbit convertables. If want an extra clipper, its for sale.








And let me just say, I love every second in that car. As bone stock as it is, that Cabbie is a blast to drive


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

so i signed on for the first time in forever and i am very happy to see this thread is still going


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

oh tim you know me, i wouldnt let it die


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

when you can;t afford body work, you have to learn to be creative until you can afford that body work you want oh-so badly.

















& then me and my friend jay pulled the a/c out of the cabby.
& now i run probably 15-35 degrees cooler.


_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 8:28 AM 9-23-2008_


----------



## futacabg60 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (dento gt)*

Hey, new to the VW forum...just got a cabby for the right price! Looks kinda like the one above but I think mine may need more work.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (futacabg60)*

hey welcome! enjoy the cabby.
ps; there is no such thing as a karman edition


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*





























































_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 2:13 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## futacabg60 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (dento gt)*

Dento, what are you looking to get for the clipper kit? I might be interested if you still got it


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (futacabg60)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3939920
There is the classified link. Best way to reach me on it is email
[email protected]
Don't be afraid to shoot me an offer.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (dento gt)*

hey cabby forum.
this thread isn;t gonna die on my time...
who else is out there


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

cabby bum


----------



## futacabg60 (Sep 29, 2008)

Any of you know of a reliable vw mechanic I can bring my cabby to in the Worcester, MA area? Between work and school, I have no time to keep this thing on the road!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*

ugh, that dent bothers me so much.
i wonder what john had backed into. i'll have to ask him if i ever see him again. i havent; seen him since a few months after he sold me the car. but then again i dont work at dunkin' anymore.
old cabby bum


















_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 5:10 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_
who else is out there









i'm here


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll make this my very first post. Just started working on my fiancee's 87 cabby. She wants to keep pretty much stock. We will have it at the dust off next year.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

still alive


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

^ good day. 
you should post the picture of mine,yours, and kevs.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

this one?


----------



## vwcream (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*











_Modified by vwcream at 2:49 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

ashleys cabby now has fully functionning door handles and nice lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*

no more shattered headlight and now i can lock and unlock my passenger door! it's amazing, haha. 
ps; that white cabby with the texture above is hott.


----------



## vwcream (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*

thanks; )


----------



## vwcream (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwcream)*

however your mk1 is pretty bad ass


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwcream)*

well thank you!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MK3GTiVR6)*

no idea, what he's so happy about. maybe cause the cab has a legal sticker now


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

bwahaha yes that's exactly why !
teej you have PM sir
PAGE 16 is mine BISCHEZ!!!!!!!!!!








editted for page ownage!



_Modified by urogolf at 10:36 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

you own page 16 lou.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

WHY YES.....
yes I do!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

no pm


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

i called you instead...lol


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_no idea, what he's so happy about. maybe cause the cab has a legal sticker now









nothing wrong with not having a legal sticker!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MK3GTiVR6)*

yes there is when all the cops in your small town have an eye on you cause you've been stopped twice with a repair sticker and then magically have a sticker that expires in november that appeared on your car in the middle of the summer, who has been questioned before because another "green cabriolet with a white top and a girl in her twenties with sunglasses and pony tail" was spotted as a get away driver of a bank robbery in the same small town.


----------



## theguy6989 (May 3, 2006)

**

put up some pics of those angel eyes at night







pweez


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_yes there is when all the cops in your small town have an eye on you cause you've been stopped twice with a repair sticker and then magically have a sticker that expires in november that appeared on your car in the middle of the summer, who has been questioned before because another "green cabriolet with a white top and a girl in her twenties with sunglasses and pony tail" was spotted as a get away driver of a bank robbery in the same small town.









HAHAH


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_yes there is when all the cops in your small town have an eye on you cause you've been stopped twice with a repair sticker and then magically have a sticker that expires in november that appeared on your car in the middle of the summer, who has been questioned before because another "green cabriolet with a white top and a girl in her twenties with sunglasses and pony tail" was spotted as a get away driver of a bank robbery in the same small town.









O.K. you win


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MK3GTiVR6)*

Im assuming I can play


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bharry07)*

Finally have oem painted grill to throw on and still looking for that
molding. Keystone has it for 40 bucks. Im going to need to go that route....


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*

thinking about getting rid of my euro tails and making a set of stock cabby tails all red. input?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

that would look sexy!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_thinking about getting rid of my euro tails and making a set of stock cabby tails all red. input?

Same thing I'm doing, looks kick ass!


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_thinking about getting rid of my euro tails and making a set of stock cabby tails all red. input?

do it... even if you only do the turns red and leave the reverse lights white it looks dope


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_

next.... vr6 lip timez.










from a mk3 vr6
correct?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (chingus)*

yeah, i told you that before.
m k 3 v r 6 l i p.
there's many ways to mod it, but the way i did it required very very little. i didn;t cut anything on it. i just put new holes for it to line up. the line on the front will line up exactly with the vents on the bottom of the clipper bumper.
ps; if that sounded cocky i'm sorry haha i re-read it and was like... oh. and also refer to my water front pictures on page 15 or whatever for the placement of the line of the lip against the cabby bumper vents. you'll see it fits perfect when done correctly!











_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 11:12 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

oh no worrie haha
i just had a mind blank and couldnt remember what the message said
it looks wayy good


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (chingus)*

happy turkey day


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

x2


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (chingus)*

slow day in the cabby forum i guess.
just wanted to put out a good word for rus at dubstop. 
the set of headlights i ordered to replace my shattered one came in with a broken led in a halo. after an email he amediatly asked me what i wanted for compensation and i asked for a wolfsburg shiftknob for when i do the 5 spd. swap on the cabby and he sent me that and a t shirt very promptly. 
so a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to them in boston. always a good to deal with them.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

back from page 2!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

show me your winterized cabbies!
mine looks the same because i never switched my winter wheels off from last year! haha.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_show me your winterized cabbies!



























_Modified by RydnShotgun at 11:01 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

My cabby is sleeping in her cave for the winter!!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

My cabby is sleeping in her cave for the winter!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

^ when is she getting paints?


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_My cabby is sleeping in her cave for the winter!!

Yes she is! Right next to her older cousin, or would that be cousin-in-law?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Provodis)*

i love love love the maroon cabby. all it needs is a black leather interior. mhm.


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_i love love love the maroon cabby. all it needs is a black leather interior. mhm.

Hey now don't give her any more ideas. lol








happy holidays


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (Provodis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Provodis* »_
Hey now don't give her any more ideas. lol








happy holidays









Do it


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_
Do it









actually we were thinking tan leather with a tan canvas top, but since my Mk1 jetta needs lovin' now shes on her own.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Provodis)*

oh man tan top with tan interior!
that would be beautifullll.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (Provodis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Provodis* »_
actually we were thinking tan leather with a tan canvas top, but since my Mk1 jetta needs lovin' now shes on her own.









Jetta first!!


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_
Jetta first!!
















no kidding its only been sitting 5 years








after 8 years i finally own a page











_Modified by Provodis at 1:48 PM 12-27-2008_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Provodis)*

picture of said jetta, out of curiosity.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_picture of said jetta, out of curiosity.










We call it the *SHEDA* He seems to keep endless amount of parts in the trunk.


_Modified by MK3GTiVR6 at 12:34 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

is that a GTI valance on there?
HAHAHAHA shedda


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_is that a GTI valance on there?
HAHAHAHA shedda

Yup GTI valance it is. Haha I should get a europlate the says SHEDDA








I need to find a better pic, it looks horrible in that pic.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Provodis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Provodis* »_
Yup GTI valance it is. Haha I should get a europlate the says SHEDDA








I need to find a better pic, it looks horrible in that pic.

well where the hell is it?


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MK3GTiVR6)*

I'll probably do a build thread once I get started, I don't want to derail Ashleys thread.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Happy New Year!!!TTT


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

yeah, seriously haha, happy new year to everyone here.
hope everyone had a great time because i know i did.








&i'm starting off the new year right by deticating myself to playing with the wii fit 5 days aweek because i played it today &i'm addicted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by ashleyroemk1 at 12:53 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Where is everyone?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

i don't know about you but i'm in the garage working on the bunny rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yay deeeez!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

My winter work will begin once I get home from Florida. Spent all the fun money on the family vacation to see mickey mouse.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

be happy, you should see the past two snow storms we got last week.
blah. and the plow trucks snowed the cabby in the street.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_My winter work will begin once I get home from Florida. Spent all the fun money on the family vacation to see mickey mouse. 

my brother andre is down there right now too
went see cinderalla for my nieces birthday


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

Maybe I'll have it done when you come back








You should have flown mickey mouse up here would have been cheaper.

_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_My winter work will begin once I get home from Florida. Spent all the fun money on the family vacation to see mickey mouse.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (Provodis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Provodis* »_Maybe I'll have it done when you come back








You should have flown mickey mouse up here would have been cheaper.


If you want just get the motor together so when I get home we can order all the turbo stuff!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_
If you want just get the motor together so when I get home we can order all the *turbo stuff*!! 









oooooooooo


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

so its gonna be in the 50's on sunday. who's gonna have their top down?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

i might be outside with no shirt on....... does that count!?!


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_i might be outside with no shirt on....... does that count!?!









High of 41 tomorrow... that's a beach day


----------



## snac-o-lax (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

i know im from newyork but if i drive 5 mins im in mass so i figured id put it up any way 

















with my buddys bbs to see how it looked











_Modified by snac-o-lax at 4:52 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (snac-o-lax)*

i love all black cabbies









washed the cabby at the car wash for the first time this season today.
vaccumed it out and tightened down my wiper arms which were coming loose.
and it now has the period correct radio for the car, in it now. 
bye bye sony cd player that didnt match anything.
i have an abunance of cassettes in my car now


----------



## snac-o-lax (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

i love black cabbys to unil you get stuck in trafic on a hot summer day i think i sweated out about 30 pounds sitting in traffic to get into waterfest last year


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (snac-o-lax)*

well, i think in any cabby with the top down you'll sweat to death.
even in my white interior sitting in traffic with the sun beatting down on me i was dying. half the time i'd rather have my top up on those really hot days.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_i might be outside with no shirt on....... does that count!?!









Pictures or it never happend


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (snac-o-lax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snac-o-lax* »_ i sweated out about 30 pounds sitting in traffic to get into waterfest last year 

Oh man I was stuck in that too... it was brutal.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_
Pictures or it never happend










i ended up catchin a cold http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## snac-o-lax (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_
Oh man I was stuck in that too... it was brutal.










i remeber lookin at your car that sh*t is sooo nice good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_
i ended up racing ashley on 195 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fixed it for ya


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

HAHAH
cabby sounds mean under city hall


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

mean exhaust leak


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_mean exhaust leak









Ashley thats part of the reason we did all that work to my car last fall. exhaust manifold was split right in the middle of cylinder 2 and 3.


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_
Ashley thats part of the reason we did all that work to my car last fall. exhaust manifold was split right in the middle of cylinder 2 and 3.


yup thats the only reason







had nothing to do with the cam or the euro manifold or anything of the other stuff


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (Provodis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Provodis* »_
yup thats the only reason







had nothing to do with the cam or the euro manifold or anything of the other stuff









Not at all you told me you were bored and needed something to do


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_
Not at all you told me you were bored and needed something to do









maybe i'll get bored again for turbo time








actually I'm going to have dueling cabby suspensions to do.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (snac-o-lax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snac-o-lax* »_

i remeber lookin at your car that sh*t is sooo nice good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey thanks!








I took it out on wednesday when it was nice out... first time I had driven it since october. man I can't wait for spring! 










_Modified by RydnShotgun at 8:04 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

thinkin' about selling the clipper kit, my head lights, tails, and my grill, and turn the cabby over to early style








but then i need to source out and early rab convt's single round grill and maybe some more euro bumpers.
put my old tails back on but make them all red and put new headlights in with city lights!








hmm.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

i have the grille
its yours if you want it


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*

ashley would like to know if it's black or has the chrome outline and emblem.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

has chrome trim
not sure on the emblem


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
i thinks i mights wants its


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

all yours


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bharry07)*

i spy something white in a garage...


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_i spy something white in a garage...

O yah thats my other baby.. that will never get finished


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bharry07)*

i'll take it then


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*

ohhh snap. i live in RI and i have a cabrio!!! but no pictures... 
getting a little body work done at the moment (stupid soccer mom + mini van - plowed parking lot = zach's new door + free respray)








but over the winter iv been stock piling many parts and as soon as i get it back in a week or two. the modding begins!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scrubdub)*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME.* http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME.* http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*

you beat me to it!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Thats awesome


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MK3GTiVR6)*

my sister got me the orginal 92 cabriolet show room brochure for my birthday! mint condition too. thing is awesome.
she got me an 84 rabbit one for christmas.
i dont know how she finds these things but she's is so thoughtful.
i loves her.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

sweet gift and to score one for the rabbit too is awesome!!


----------



## paolitazubs (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (urogolf)*

Where did you get the painted green wheels from? let me know.
zman


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (paolitazubs)*

what? my snowflakes?


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Back from the dead!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

goodies for the cabriolet...








well, more like an nessecity as the muffler fell off on my birthday.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Ashley, can you please get me the part number off of the box for the muffler. I too have some goodies for the Cabby, I will post some pictures later.


_Modified by MK3GTiVR6 at 5:33 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

exhaust is on.
i've never known what it was like to not have any exhaust leak in the cabby.
holy quiet.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

how dose it sound?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

quiet.


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

heres mine as it is now.








heres what itl have soon. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4290258


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

Heres some pictures from this past weekend


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Nice car love the wheels.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

teesh, i left you a message on highspd about the tails


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

whats this?????


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_whats this?????


















It's my big *** purple cabby


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kvbett)*

nice to see some MA cabbies, I need to finish some pieces in my 16v swap hopefully it will be ready for the road soon. Do you guys have any gtg's/cruises planned? if so I'm def up for some


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycommie)*

we use to have a gtg that was at a panera for a while and the first few were great turn outs, then it started to die down, we moved it to a different resturaunt, and then canceled it. use to be sunday afternoons.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycommie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycommie* »_ Do you guys have any gtg's/cruises planned? if so I'm def up for some

http://www.nedustoff.com/ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RydnShotgun)*

ownage and definitely planning on going to this one just have to finish the car


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycommie)*

i don't think my cabby is going to the dust off,
i plan on polluting the air in the rabbit.


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_i don't think my cabby is going to the dust off,
i plan on polluting the air in the rabbit.

it's probably going to rain anyway... like it does every year. Not exactly ideal cabby weather


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RydnShotgun)*

doesn't matter, both my cars leak!


----------



## ChipForca (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## ChipForca (Sep 24, 2006)

the gray car might not end up at dustoff this yr i might take my buddy white one with the mk5 nose


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ChipForca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChipForca* »_the gray car might not end up at dustoff this yr i might take my buddy white one with the mk5 nose

oooo, the wicked sick cab


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Took the Cabbys out to play this past weekend.
































TJ's got some better pics.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (Provodis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Provodis* »_TJ's got some better pics.

I'm just too lazy to edit them!!


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

Got my cabbie out and she seems to have developed a slight exhaust leak (somewhere between the manifold and cat) and now sounds more like a small air plane than an 8v. It also developed a skip when you first press the gas and it stalls when coasting with the clutch out. 
For example, as I head towards my apartment there is a down hill maybe a quarter mile long stopping at a traffic light. Driving home last night, I was coasting down the hill in gear with the clutch out holding at about 2500 rpm. I went to stop at the traffic light, pushed in the clutch and it died. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (dento gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dento gt* »_Got my cabbie out and she seems to have developed a slight exhaust leak (somewhere between the manifold and cat) and now sounds more like a small air plane than an 8v. It also developed a skip when you first press the gas and it stalls when coasting with the clutch out. 
 I'm assuming its the 90 in your profile and I'm also assuming its stock digi2 if so the first thing I would do is make sure all your grounds are good clean and tight. Then with a rag and a toothbrush carefully clean your throttle body/throttle plates, and make sure your throttle switches are working.HTH


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (Provodis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Provodis* »_ I'm assuming its the 90 in your profile and I'm also assuming its stock digi2 if so the first thing I would do is make sure all your grounds are good clean and tight. Then with a rag and a toothbrush carefully clean your throttle body/throttle plates, and make sure your throttle switches are working.HTH

It is the '90 in my profile. It slipped my mind that i wasnt on the local forum. I appreciate the advice. Since I am still rather new to digi2, where are the grounds located?
Car for reference








She is still stock, but the wheels are turning


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (dento gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dento gt* »_
Since I am still rather new to digi2, where are the grounds located?


there are some on the side of the head near or sometimes at the water outlet and sometimes they're on the valve cover stud. You also have a couple at the negative battery terminal. You also want to make sure the main ground from battery to the motor is good thats the one that will fry you ECU if its a bad connection. Nice car too BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Here are a few from last Sunday.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

so what did ashley learn at staggered?
if you threaten the cabby with a tow truck it will start.
stupid heat soak, apparently even the solenoid can't save it now.
3 hours to cool off. ridiculous.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

I thought you did the ford relay?
5sp swap FTW 


_Modified by MK3GTiVR6 at 2:26 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

wow no kiddin
it did end up startin up?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_I thought you did the ford relay?
5sp swap FTW 

_Modified by MK3GTiVR6 at 2:26 PM 4-19-2009_


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_so what did ashley learn at staggered?
if you threaten the cabby with a tow truck it will start.
stupid heat soak, *apparently even the solenoid can't save it now*.
3 hours to cool off. ridiculous.



_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_wow no kiddin
it did end up startin up?

yeah, right before the flatbed came cause the other tow truck couldnt take the cab, kevin was like let's try it one more time and it started. so they cancelled the truck.
and we drove by everyone out the exit and they were yelling and whistling and blowing cause a ton of people tried helping out. so everyone knew what was going on and to see it drive out of there i guess was pretty cool.


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (Provodis)*

Grounds looked good, cleaned out the throttle body, still has the skip to it. Im not sure about the stalling issue, it only seems to do that on long drives, anything over one hour.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (dento gt)*

only picture i could find from staggered of the cab....


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

what kind of interest do you guys think there would be if i were to put my whole powering steering assembly up for sale?
i think i just found a mannual rack to go with the u joint i bought, pretty cheap. 
so i might be switching over sooner than i thought.


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: how about we try a massachusetts/rhode island cabby thread this time? (ashleyroemk1)*

A little update on mine. 
As she sits now








To be installed
























First time i have put the tool box to good use


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Damn who dug this thread up from the black hole.
iPhone pic from today:


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

badass!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Thanks Ashley!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

moar tj!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

I wish I had them, it's only been out of the garage 4 times since its been home. I need to get them done...


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Where the he'll is everyone, it is summer you know we need more top Down action.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

i've been neglecting the cabby due to the rabbit.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

cabby has a tranny for the swap now


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Ashley I may grab a parts car if so you want the rest of the stuff you need?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

sounds good mister


----------

